# MiniDisc für PC ?



## SSB-Niederberger (10 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

die MiniDisc ist für jeden als Speichermedium für tragbare Musikplayer wohl zur genüge bekannt.
Ich hatte damals einen MZ-R30 in meinem Besitz und fand das System einer kleinen CD, die jederzeit wiederbeschreibbar ist optimal.

Später kam dann (wohl durch die MP3-Player inspiriert) das Net-MD-System dazu. (Hier hab ich mich allerdings rausgehalten).

Ich dachte mir immer, daß diese kleinen Datenträger doch eigentlich auch optimal für den PC wären.
Selbst wenn die MD nur die Kapazität einer Mini-CD hätte (21 min / 185 MB) wäre die MD durch ihren schreib- / lesezugriff doch wesentlich vielseitiger und könnte für die "normale" Diskette oder ZIP ein direkter Konkurrent sein.

Nun war ich heute bei einem Radio-Sender und was seh ich bei dem auf dem Tisch liegen ? eine MD !
Ist ja soweit nix erstaunliches, nur das was auf der MD drauf stand verwirrte mich total:




 
(Bild anklicken zum vergrößern)

Steht da tatsächlich 1GB ? Also 1 Gigabyte ?

Hab mir direkt eine davon gekrallt um weiter nachzuforschen.

Gibt es also inzwischen tatsächlich MD-Laufwerke für den PC ?
Also Geräte wie ein ZIP- oder Diskettenlaufwerk, das im PC die MD als Datenträger nutzbar macht ?


----------



## Zottel (10 Dezember 2004)

Kannte ich auch noch nicht: Google liefert für Hi.MD als 1. Treffer:

[url]http://www.minidisc.org/hi-md_faq.html
[/url]


> What is "Hi-MD"?
> 
> Introduced by Sony in January 2004, Hi-MD is a nearly complete revamping of the original Minidisc system. The most significant change is the introduction of Hi-MD media, which includes a new 1GB blank in the existing MD form-factor and a reformatting of existing MD media that doubles its capacity to 305MB. In addition, several important and long wished-for Minidisc capabilities have been incorporated into Hi-MD equipment.


[/quote][/url]


----------



## Limbo (10 Dezember 2004)

Da habe ich eine bessere Lösung im Besitz.
Ich habe mir ein Iomega REV-Drive mit USB2 Anschluß zugelegt.
Das REV icht ein Wechselplattenlaufwerk mit 35/90 GB Kapazität.
Dazu gibt es eine spezielle Ghost-CD. Bootfähig mit Treiber. 

Damit kann man prima große Backup-Images machen, oder das Drive einfach als externe HD einbinden. Die Medien kann man wie Bänder sicher einlagern. Der zugriff ist aber nicht sequenziell und uber USB2 sauschnell.
Heute habe ich zB. die HD eines Laptops gesichert, und nach dem Einbau der neuen Platte das komplette System wieder auf die größere Platte gespielt. 

Es versteht sich, dass ich von meinen PCs so Images eingelagert habe, und von meinen wichtigen Dateien und Datenbanken gezipte Backups angelegt habe.

Das Iomega REV gibi es mit USB2, IDE, SCSI und Firewire-Anschluß.

Ich finde USB ist die flexibelste Variante.

Limbo


----------



## SSB-Niederberger (10 Dezember 2004)

Naja, dieses Iomega-Laufwerk (das auch so kleine CDs verwendet war schon bekannt...

Jedoch war / ist dieses MD-Laufwerk insoweit doch interessant, da ich aus meiner Zeit mit MD-Walkman und MD-Autoradio noch etliche MDs rumfliegen habe und die so auch wieder verwenden könnte..


----------



## Limbo (11 Dezember 2004)

Niemand hindert Dich daran, den MD-Player oder das MD-Autoradio weiterzubenutzen. 
Die MD-Player und Disks sind übrigens bei Tanzkursen und Tanzgruppen noch sehr gefragt, weil die MDs handlicher und unempfindlicher sind als Platten, und man trotzdem die Reihenfolge der Lieder beliebig gestalten kann.
Deine alten MDs werden sicherlich nicht 1 GB speichern können.

*Im Übrigen sollte man das Vertrauen, dass einem entgegengebracht wird, wenn man die Räume eines Kunden betreten darf, nicht mit Füßen treten, indem man sich "etwas krallt".*
Besonders Datenträger haben ja nicht nur den materiellen Wert, sondern sicherlich auch einen eventuell unersetzbaren Inhalt.

Wer aus meiner Werkstatt oder meinem Büro Datenträger klaut, bekäme sofort Hausverbot und eine Anzeige. Außerdem würde ich seine Firma darüber informieren.

Limbo


----------



## SSB-Niederberger (11 Dezember 2004)

OK, um dies mal direkt klarzustellen, mit "hab ich mir gekrallt" meinte ich *NICHT* "geklaut " !!!!

Ich arbeite selbst beim Sicherheitsdienst. Und da der Typ seinen Schlüssel vergessen hatte, bin ich mit ihm zu seinem Büro und hab es ihm aufgeschlossen. Da seh ich dann die 4 MDs aufm Tisch liegen und frage ihn, ob er davon eine entbehren könne.
Freundlicherweise hat er mir dann eine überlassen.
Daten waren 100% keine drauf da die MD noch eingeschweisst war. Ich habe sie nur für das Foto ausgepackt.
Die Deutsche Welle in Bonn (mein arbeitsplatz) ist so ein großes Unternehmen, denen macht so eine MD nix.

Nur haben die alle MD-Walkman und keine Laufwerke für PCs sonst hätte ich den da direkt auch drauf angehauen, ob man das nicht preisgünstig abtreten kann.


----------



## Limbo (11 Dezember 2004)

Na prima, wenn Du es nicht geklaut hast. 

Von einem Freund aus einem lokalen Rundfunksender weis ich, dass dort nur selten Platten oder CDs aufgelegt werden. Nachtsendungen werden vorher aufgezeichnet, und Livesendungen mitgeschnitten. Die Moderatoren haben ihr Lieblingsrepertuare auf diversen Wechselmedien, und auch der Musikbestand wird archiviert. Zum Copyright-Nachweis werden sogar defekte CDs und Platten aufgehoben.
Deshalb habe ich es so verstanden, als hättest Du Dir eine bespielte MD "gekrallt".

Ich bin nicht im Wachdienst, aber auch bei einem großen Unternehmen. Da darf ich nichts mitnehmen, was mir nicht gehört, und auch kein Vorgesetzter darf mir Firmeneigentum schenken. 
Ausgemustertes Firmeneigentum kaufe ich lieber zum Schrottpreis und hebe die Quittung lange auf. 
Leihe ich mir mal ein Werkzeug aus, frage ich vorher, oder hinterlege zumindest eine Quittung bei meinem Vorgesetzten.
Selbst wenn ich nur eine kleine Schraube brauche leihe ich Diese nur aus. Ob und wann ich die Schraube zurückgebracht habe, fragt mich allerdings niemand. 
 

Ich habe einen Generalschlüssel und zu jeder Zeit Zugang zu allen Anlagen und Räumen im Betrieb. Damit Das so bleibt, muß ich mich auch entsprechend verhalten.  

Limbo


----------



## SSB-Niederberger (12 Dezember 2004)

Schön, daß wir jetzt wom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen sind ....


----------



## Limbo (12 Dezember 2004)

Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand hindert Dich daran, den MD-Player oder das MD-Autoradio weiterzubenutzen.
> Die MD-Player und Disks sind übrigens bei Tanzkursen und Tanzgruppen noch sehr gefragt, weil die MDs handlicher und unempfindlicher sind als Platten, und man trotzdem die Reihenfolge der Lieder beliebig gestalten kann.
> Deine alten MDs werden sicherlich nicht 1 GB speichern können.



War Das nicht damit erledigt ???

Limbo


----------



## SSB-Niederberger (12 Dezember 2004)

Die Frage war ursprünglich, ob es Laufwerke für den PC gibt. Und diese Frage ist damit nicht beantwortet.
Nach langer suche hab ich ein Laufwerk entdeckt, das in das "Sony Vaio" gesetzt werden kann. 
Ein Laufwerk für den 5 1/4 " oder 3 1/2 " Schacht hab ich nirgends gefunden.

Aber das scheints wohl nicht zu geben.


----------



## Limbo (13 Dezember 2004)

In Zeiten, wo ein guter DVD-Brenner RAM-Medien mit 4,7 GB wie eine Festplatte beschreiben und lesen kann, und das Iomega REV-Drive bis zu 90 GB auf ein Wechselmedium packt, hat im PC-Bereich ein 1 GB MD-Drive keine echte Marktchanche. 

Man müßte wieder ein spezielles Drive kaufen, das seinerseits wieder einen Bus belegt, und die Medien hätten sicherlich auch ihren Preis. 

Bei der Brennervariante müßte man ggf nur den 60€ Brenner statt des CD-Drivers einbauen. Die 4,7GB DVD-RAMs sind pro Stück sicherlich schon billiger als 1GB MDs. 

Das REV-Drive gibt es intern und extern mit 4 unterschiedlichen Anschlüssen. Drive und Medien sind zwar teurer als die Brennerlösung, aber der Speicherpreis pro GB wird selbst von guten CD-Rs nicht geschlagen.  

Limbo


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

SSB-Niederberger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Deutsche Welle in Bonn (mein arbeitsplatz) ist so ein großes Unternehmen, denen macht so eine MD nix.



Fragen über Fragen:

Machen das Deine Kollegen alle so?
Wo ist die Grenze ob es *was macht* oder nicht?
Wenn man durch Deine Räume geht und sich die Taschen füllt - wo ist da die Grenze, ob es *was macht* oder nicht?

Diebstahl ist Diebstahl.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2004)

SSB-Niederberger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Deutsche Welle in Bonn (mein arbeitsplatz) ist so ein großes Unternehmen, denen macht so eine MD nix.



... ach das ist der Grund für die hohen Rundfunkgebühren.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

*DVD-RAM&#65324;&#65345;&#65365;&#65350;&*

Ｈａｌｌｏ　Ｌeute,
kommt　　wieder zum Thema, habe mir vor ca. 8 Jahren ein damals sehr
teures (1.200 DM) Panasonic LFD 211 DVD-RAM Laufwerk gekauft
konnte schon damal damit 9,4GB wiederbeschreiben (nicht brennen)
war zwar eine teure Loesung aber fuer Video Daten O.K.

Heute wuerde ich aber die USB-Stick Technik beobachten, es gibt schon
welche fuer 111 Euro mit sagenhaften 4 GB!!!! 

Bis dann mal

John-Do


----------



## Limbo (18 Juni 2005)

4GB auf einem kleinen USB-Stick sind sicherlich praktisch, um ein SPS-Projekt mit sich rumzutragen.

Für größere Datenmengen, wie sie heute oft anfallen, sind selbst 4 GB zu klein. Als Dauerhafter Speicherort für Backups und häufig verwendete Daten sind sie zu teuer. Zur Zeit sind wohl externe HDD´s mit USB2-Anschluß vom Preis und vom Handling der Renner.
Mit so einer, -zugegeben etwas größeren Lösung, kann man für 111€ auch geschätzte 200 GB mit sich rumtragen.

Limbo


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

*50 Cent-get in my car*



			
				Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Limbo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

